

Dubai Hamas assassination: how it was planned - DanielBMarkham
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/dubai/7251960/Dubai-Hamas-assassination-how-it-was-planned.html

======
jpcx01
Good article. While this was almost surely gov sponsored, it would be cool if
this turned out to be a literal "killer startup". I'd love to see a startup
that killed terrorists as a service. They could probably pull in decent
revenue, and if they keep their alliance to the western world, would be
serving humanity quite well.

~~~
blizkreeg
Not all things that need to be done need to be "startupified".

